# Several people caught in slides in CO this weekend



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is the Loveland Pass jong show for you. I'd say the majority of people there are riding without avy gear, or the knowledge of how to travel safely in the terrain. The no beacon no ride policy is a good one around there. Bobski's wife is militant about not giving rides if they don't have beacons. 

I was out riding the bc around Berthoud Pass this weekend. Great blower snow finally. I spent a lot of time in the white room. There were also some seriously bold lines put down on the pass. The east face of Russel had tracks down it. Who ever did that was playing with a loaded gun and was seriously lucky the face didn't fracture and pull the rug out on them tossing them over cliffs. Most of the knowledgeable bc riders I know have pretty much sworn off alpine turns until the spring consolidation. You can include me in that group.


----------

